# New semester, new teachers..oh no!



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

So just started the new semester of college, and I am feeling a little bit anxious. Last semester it seemed like my teachers were much more laid back about abscences from class. This time I have some teachers who said they'd deduct 10 points a day for not being there. Ughhh. We have a program where if you have a note from your Dr. accomodations can be made. But I don't really want to do that if it isn't completely necessary. I guess I just try to be as normal as humanly possible.Any suggestions?Andrea


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Tell your teachers- its all I can suggest. It will be better all round, and take the stress off you.If you don't want to do that, find your personal tutor, or the welfare person at your university, and have them mention on oyur behalf that you have some personal medical issues that might mean you are late or have to leave quickly.Nikki


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you talked to them?Some of my teachers have difficult absence policies, and I'm still not sure if they'll bend those for me. But I did meet with all but one of them so far, and they've all been okay with me leaving suddenly, and were happy that I told them instead of simply seeming disrespectful.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Definitely tell your instructors about your problem. If any seem annoyed, offer to get a doctor's excuse.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Boohoo. Everything was great with every one of my professors, and I only had one left to explain my "situation" to. So yesterday I stopped by his office and told him I had a digestive problem that might mean I have to leave suddenly. He was quiet and seemed annoyed, so I went on to offer a doctor's note and said I planned on sitting by the door all the time and didn't mean any disrespect, etc....He didn't acknowledge anything I said except to keep probing asking what was wrong with me and what triggered it. I said that the doctor wasn't sure yet (I know, it was so dumb for me to say that. But there were two classmates outside of this door waiting to meet with him, so I didn't want to say "I hate to sh!t all the freaking time!" I said that sometimes just the anxiety of being in class and being afraid of getting sick made me sick. (I never explained exactly what "sick" was and kept avoiding the question)He did not seem very understanding, more like he was annoyed that I would bring this problem to him and said that he really doesn't like people leaving in the middle of class, but he doesn't like people throwing up all over him, either.Now even though I officially have his OK to leave if I need to, I'm still afraid in his class because he seemed so annoyed and angry with me and the whole situation!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm too embarassed to tell my tutors. I can't even bring myself to say the words 'digestive problems'. If I have to leave a seminar I say I've got a migraine or just remembered a doc appointment. I'm also nervous about the new term







My tutors are different and I've got out of the swing of sitting through 3-hour seminars. My anxiety levels go up and down throughout the 3 hours.I usually take a calming drug like clonazepam before a seminar, it helps get the first bit over with. Or a shot of vodka relaxes me and seems to prevent cramps.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

haha I'll have to try the vodka trick. First I need to experiment on my own and make sure that alcohol doesn't make my D super worse! I've rarely drank since I was diagnosed because I'm so scared... and when I have, I was quite full of ImmodiumAnyway...I've started doing yoga and just the breathing part really helps me when I'm in class. Yesterday I started really panicking...it didn't really make sense, because I kept worrying that I was crapping in my pants even when I knew for a fact that I wasn't. I can't explain it. Anyway, I tuned out the lecture and took some deep breaths like I do in yoga and it got a lot better after a couple minutes. I had to do that a couple times during the lecture, but hey, it got me through!Maybe you could email your professors? A couple I had to meet with in person, and that was a lot worse for me. I planned on telling them I had IBS, but when the moment came I said I had digestive problems and did some gesture at my mouth which I'm sure they all interpreted as throwing up. But I freaked out at the last second! But in the emails I sent out to a couple, I said I had digestive problems and they didn't have much of a chance (or a desire) to request an email back with any more explanation like that. And seriously, just knowing that they've given me clearance to leave whenever I want has really brought my anxiety down. (well, you know, except that one stupid professor I ranted about, but other than that...)Wow, I have a lot to say on this subject. I guess it's been the thing I've thought most about this week!


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

i usually never tell becuase i slip out the door quietly and its better that they dont no so they wont suspect anything. i sit close to the door. and i no about absences because im so freakin exuasted!


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm going to have to tell a professor about my stomach problems, and it's making me nervous. However, I have to sit through a two hour class and then spend two days a week volunteering at the campus child development center. I don't want to be considered a bad/unreliable student and volunteer, so I have decided to talk to my professor about it. She is very warm and easy to approach, so I feel comfortable about it. If it was another professor I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think you need to feel nervous about telling your professors. Some are mean or nasty about it, while some are so warm and nice and easy to talk to. But even the mean and nasty ones have to know, I figure. I mean, I'd rather them be slightly annoyed with me because they consider my excuse bogus, than super pissed off at me because I randomly leave class or come in late with no excuse at all. Even if they think my IBS is all in my head, and dislike me for it, at least they know I don't mean any disrespect to the class, you know?


----------



## 15637 (Jan 17, 2007)

I've had a few professors who are just plain old grumpy people that refuse to give personal or human attention to anyone in a class. Once in a small class of 35, and a couple of times in larger 100+ lecture classes. I don't bother with them. It took a little bit of pushing myself, but I went to the school's Student Disability Services Dept, which every school must have (in the US at least) and filled out the papers, spoke with an advisor there, and got my doctor to write something up for them. It's pretty open ended since I don't need special assistance attending class or taking notes, etc. If I have a situation come up, I simply tell the prof afterwards, by email or office hours, that I have an issue on file with the SDS department, and if they need me to, I'd be happy to get a copy of the faculty notice so they can have proof to excuse my tardiness/absence/exam whatever. No discussion if they're the mean type, and they cannot say no, by government and university law. If it's a class that's in a troublesome time of day for me, I'll tell them upfront I have an issue and might be late or missing here and there, and again offer to get a copy of the paper from sds stating such. They never know what my troubles are, and can do very little besides require the form, which is worded vaguely to protect the student's privacy. So, look into that option, or a similar program wherever you are located. It took me some time to get myself to go there, not seeing myself as disabled as others may be, but it helps, I deserve it, and I'm certainly not taking away from funds/facilities that the more needy require.


----------



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

So I finally went to the disability services to get a letter to take to my profs. The letter was totally embarrassing though and I was way too embarrassed to take it to my profs. It said something about letting me take frequent washroom breaks. I can't even imagine what the profs would think that I had. So now I just try to sit through class as best as I can. I mean, even ppl without IBS have to go sometimes during class. Plus, I am in advanced language classes and they would probably have expected me to discuss this with them, and I couldn't bring myself to try to explain IBS in French or Spanish.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

LW, I really think you'll feel better once your professors know. Then you won't have to worry about leaving class a lot and pissing them off. Obviously, it's a personal decision. But my decision to talk to my professors is one of the things that has helped me the most with my IBS. I know it's embarassing, but think how helpful it could be! I promise you that you're not the first student to need special consideration for their classes.


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh man, I feel you here.......First off, check over ratemyprofessor.com before you sigh up for classes. See which ones are cool about attendence and which ones are anal about things like leaving class early.If you're familiar with teh campus, scope out the classroom teh class is scheduled to be in. You want a large class with as few students as possible. We all hate sitting next to other people, especially those of us with gurggly stomachs.If you can't control either, just pull the professor aside after class and talk to them. You have to really measure the proff on your own. In my experience though, most profs don't care about IBS. They have the "it's all in your head" mentality. So tell them you have a sick relative who can't care for themselves and that you closely monitor your text messages in case of emergencies. They're usually more understanding about stuff liek that. Just tell them you may have to leave suddenly at times and it's no disrepect to them. They just need to know that you aren't just some kid who is leaving early because you are bored.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

> quote:So I finally went to the disability services to get a letter to take to my profs. The letter was totally embarrassing though and I was way too embarrassed to take it to my profs. It said something about letting me take frequent washroom breaks.


Is there any way you can get a more generic letter? I've received a number of these letters over the years from students (I'm a prof) and--at least at the institutions where I've taught--the letters are vague enough to let the instructor know the student has a documented condition and what accommodations are required (longer times to take exams, help taking notes, etc.). You might see if you can get a more generic letter that says that you have a documented medical condition which may require sudden or frequent exits from class.


----------

